# Check list for Competition



## cheech

In Aug I am planning on being in my first competition. It is a small church BBQ event but bragging rights are up for grabs.

Does anyone have a check list that they use for competitions for items that they do not want to forget to bring along with them?


----------



## tonto1117

Here is a start Cheech. I will bring an extra copy of mine next week. 

*Smoker*
Charcoal
Wood Chunks
Gloves-fire
Shovel
Ash Bin
Newspaper-starting coals
Charcoal Chimneys-2
Scraper-cleaning
Bucket-water drain
Rack Scraper
Fire Ext

*Area*
Canopy
-Weights
Tables
Chairs
Yahtzee
Table clothes
Trash can
Plastic bags(trash)
Paper Towels
Tongs
Cutting board
Knives
Foil
Radio-(with Mp3 player)
Water Hose
Electric Cord
Insulated Gloves(pull pork)
Rubber gloves
Bus Tubs(cleaning)
-Detergent
-Disenfective

*Meats Plus*
Brisket 
Pork Shoulder
Ribs
Chicken-
Rubs
Mustard
Brush
Spray bottle( mop juice)
BBQ Sauce 

Ice Chest-3
-Ice
Zip Lock Bags
Thermometor
Garnish

*Later on*
Banner
Tshirts
10x20 Canopy
Compressor


----------



## mrgrumpy

I am going to try and attach the checklist that I use.  It is in Word format, so you can add, delete, or modify items to suit your needs.  

Hope it helps you as it has me.

This is the original, not my modified one.  Everyone has his/her own tastes, so enjoy.

Ok, it will only allow me to upload 19.5K, and it is 45K, so if you want it, email me and I will send it to you.  Just be sure and tell me you want the checklist file.

Bill


----------



## bbq bubba

Heres one i've had saved...........
http://www.smokingunsbbq.com/checklist.doc


----------



## tonto1117

Sure, now ya tell me you have a great list.....


----------



## bbq bubba

LMAO, i figured u had that one for sure


----------



## starsfaninco

Cheech, looks like you have the list covered.  I just wanted to wish ya luck and remind you to throw the camera on that list if it's not there already.  Also, keep us posted on how you did and lessons learned.

KE


----------



## peculiarmike

Tonto - compressor??????
Also, didn't see Bud on that list


----------



## tonto1117

Lol Mike....I guess I should put Bud on the list
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That list was copied so I'm not sure what you would need a compressor for either......interesting question though, now you got me wondering why anyone would need one??


----------



## tonto1117

Good catch....thanks!!


----------



## gypsyseagod

toothpicks ???  hammock???? clean apron(w/smf logo) for the trophy presentation ???? hehe


----------



## ultramag

Ok, I was gonna let this golden opportunity slide by, but since it kinda came up anyway in another thread..............perhaps the compressor is for the final step in preparing Bud's now almost world famous salad ribs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Ok, I'll go to my room now.


----------



## pigcicles

Sorry I can't play in this thread.. I've already been sent to my room


----------



## bbq bubba

Well, this thread went right to h---!


----------



## hawgheaven

Yeah, I was wondering about that myself... Maybe it is to fill the tires on the smoker...? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  No wait, it's for the blow-up doll...! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Better add that to the list as well...


----------



## tonto1117

Lol.....he's gonna love this.......lol


----------



## pigcicles

speaking of salad ribs do they look like this....


----------



## brennan

5 second rule applies right?


----------



## tonto1117

OMG....LMAO.....I didn't know a picture of this excisted for prosperity....HeHeHeHe, Bud's gonna freak
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










It did at the Gathering......


----------



## pigcicles

Don't believe for a second that there aren't more... I told the evil one that put me up to it ( 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ) that I needed to save some - just in case.


----------



## ultramag

Theresa, I didn't know about this either until just now. I'm shocked, no outraged that someone captured this on film. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I can't imagine how it came to be on this forum. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Hey PigCicles, that wasn't too much was it?


----------



## tonto1117

I could tell he was lying cause his lips were moving....lol 

I think I'll make sure Bud has a stiff drink in him before he checks out the forum later.....should be good


----------



## pigcicles

I'm not saying anything except Ultramag = 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That's it... I want my lawyer, mommy, teddy bear


----------



## tonto1117

Laughing so hard right now my side hurts again.......Ya'll are tooooo funny


----------



## ultramag

Every good prank needs a scapegoat PigCicles, I just never thought you would blame this on me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I guess I'll have to take one for the team on this one because I just don't want to roll over on my buddies.


----------



## pigcicles

I'm not saying anything or even implying anything.. all I know is that's what i'd say too


----------



## pigcicles

Besides it's rude to hijack Cheech's thread Ultramag... shame on you!


----------



## ultramag

Sorry Cheech, but.......


----------



## mrgrumpy

Thanks bubba... that is the one.  I had some of the old timers hit me and couldn't remember where it came from....  The nice thing about it, is that when you open it, you can customize it to fit your needs, and then save it, and modify anytime you need.  

Thanks again,
Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

And what is this..... 
Yahtzee

Looks like someone has too much time on her hands...... 

I was wondering about that compressor myself.....  I have my thoughts, but will keep this one clean..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And of course, you should know that she will have Bud... who else is going to do all of the driving, setting up, prep work, chopping wood, stoking the fire, clean up, packing, etc...... and guess who will be the one to walk if they get called, he will be too busy.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bill


----------



## tonto1117

LoL Bill....ya know me too well
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Gotta say your all like family to me.......who else would bust my chops as much as ya'll.....


----------



## bud's bbq

Check list - I'll show you a check list!  Tonto is half check and half italian, and I can assure you that she is a check list.  Mean while, those of you who are fixated on bbq salad need to check my newest thread:  "BBQ Salad".

bud


----------



## deejaydebi

You guys are a riot! 

I made a list that combines everything on both lists for you all to download ...


http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/BBQ-Checklist.pdf


Good luck everyone!


----------



## cheech

Debi you are amazing. Thanks for putting this together.


----------

